# Dharma & Tiger's Puppies!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dharma whelped 9 puppies today! 6 boys (3 white, 3 black) and 3 girls (2 black, 1 white). Everybody is plump and happily nursing! All 9 puppies were delivered easily and in less than 4 hours. More photos to come - here is one to tide you over. Off to sleep - very exhausted!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! They are wonderful!!! Great variety too  for all tastes! I'm so happy for you. Can't wait for more pictures!! Many many more hopefully  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww. I was thinking about her today. Cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOOHOO! They look fat and sassy already! Congrats on the new babies and will love watching them grow!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Lovely bundles of gorgeousness!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - and what a good mixture! They sound to be very strong, healthy pups, too.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

'Tis the season ... for adorable puppies! They are the cutest and most beautiful little puppies, and one of them is mine!! :cheers2::clap2: 
On cloud nine!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Fantastic. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Such happy news, Congratulations! I checked into PF before 7:00am(PST) just to see if there were puppies. Well done Dharma and Tiger.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad everything went well!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Congrats! Yay, we get to watch a litter of puppies grow up.


----------



## SnickersPomapoo (Nov 21, 2013)

Aww, Congrats. They look adorable. I can't wait to see more pics! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Too cute! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So glad it all went well. What a bunch of adorable babies and such a nice Mom.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awwww, so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Absolutely Wonderful! Another set of babies to watch grow up! Congratulations to all, especially the Beautiful Momma Dharma!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

Congratulations! I will tell their half brother Levi.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Happy you have a healthy litter.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Best wishes for you and new pups.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey are so beautiful !!! I can' t wait to see more pictures soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Awww, congrats!! You should name them christmas names!!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Ahhh....Is everybody like me? Don't you just want to bundle them up in your arms for a little cuddle? Very cute and different colors too! Congrats


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Some more pictures!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG what cuties!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

*More!*

Here are some more!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Ahhh. So sweet. You have long docks! I love long docks.  What made you decide to do it? Jazz has a long dock and I love it, but some people tell me to trim the hair shorter at the tip because it's long. 

Do you want to keep a black or white female? What are you choices? Thanks for sharing your babies.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Ahhh. So sweet. You have long docks! I love long docks.  What made you decide to do it? Jazz has a long dock and I love it, but some people tell me to trim the hair shorter at the tip because it's long.
> 
> Do you want to keep a black or white female? What are you choices? Thanks for sharing your babies.


Yes, they do have long docks. I prefer a slightly longer dock. We took off just less than 1/3 of each tail (more than 1/4) - about 30% to be exact, except for the white girl who had a naturally shorter tail. On her, we took off only 27% of her tail. 

The co breeder of the litter was supposed to come out and do tails, but she lost a puppy to parvo the day this litter was born, so it felt too risky to have her come out here. I had to have my vet do it, since it has to be done within the first few days, and we measured each tail's length, then marked where 1/3 would be, then stacked the puppy in the air to see what length looked like the best overall balance, trying to dock so that the tail would be in line with the top of the head. On each puppy, erred on the side of caution to avoid too short of tails. I do expect good length of neck on these puppies, so I think a long dock would be better than slightly too short.  Especially with the European influence, longer docks are "trending" right now anyway.

I would prefer to keep a black female, but I will keep the best pick of the girls regardless of color. There are 2 black girls and 1 white girl.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

The puppies look so fat and healthy already. Didn't realize tail docking was such a science. My toy's tail is too short and obviously wasn't thought out like you have done with your pups. Will look forward to seeing your postings as the pups grow. How fun!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Fat and healthy is right! One of these guys is 22 ounces already!


----------



## jason_mazzy (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the new pics. They are so cute!!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Congratulations on your puppies!! I want one!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

They are absolutely adorable! Such little Angels! Congratulations!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

They are so adorable! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The long docks really look nice. The only issue with them is they take longer to get round with hair. Jazz' is nicely balanced with his head. I have seen quite a few with the longer docks now, especially the puppies. They tend to lose some of the length as an adult. I think you were smart to err on the side of longer. They are going to look smashing. 

I hope you get exactly what you want in a girl.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So exciting! Sweetp you are getting a puppy too? I also prefer a long dock.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Yes, one of those little sausages will be coming home with me! Can't wait!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

And what a lucky pup it will be!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Congratulations on the new bundle! They look healthy and happy  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Puppies now 2.5 weeks old! These photos are in order from Christmas eve until now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Couldn't fit them all! part 2 of photos in order to today.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am having a huge case of puppy envy.............


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm having a cuteness overload.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

^ me too!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Me three! They are all so adorable! Momma Dharma looks so relaxed and enjoying her babies!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Kyran (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh they are so absolutely adorable!!! <3

Congratulations!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Awww :love2: :love2:


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

What a sweet bunch of little faces. Could just kiss them all.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

They are just beautiful and the one sleeping with Dharma just melted my heart!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Red ribbon black pup. Squee!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

They are adorable!!! I really like the picture of Dharma and the black pup.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I think this is my most favorite litter ever "born" on PF!































































I love how these little pudgy puppers are kept, cared for, how pretty they are, how smart. They are total bundles of joy! I'm sure they'll all go on to be deeply loved and cherished.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Chagall's Mom as usual has said it best! These puppies are gorgeous, but what really gets me is their intense alert eyes beaming out intelligence.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Five weeks old today!!!!!! These babies are healthy, active, and growing like weeds! They are well on their way to being weaned, eating 3-4 meals of raw (Bravo! Balance) daily and only nursing a couple of times a day. Some photos from the past couple of weeks....


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

More photos


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Tunnel*

I really like how you are exposing them to an agility tunnel and slide.  :clap2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

HerdingStdPoodle said:


> I really like how you are exposing them to an agility tunnel and slide. :clap2: HerdingStdPoodle


Gotta keep those curious minds entertained!!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful, pudgy, intelligent, well bred poodles. What a treat to get to share in this. Thank you and congrats, I just read the whole thread…they are wonderful!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

O my goodness. Love them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh my how they have grown !!! I could sit and look at them all night. They are stunning!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cjay (Oct 28, 2013)

I love the playground equipment! Puppies are toooooo cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Super cute photos. Love the one with the puppy sleeping on the stairs and the black puppy mouthing the white puppy's tail.


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

I wish my wife would allow a brother or sister for Levi. Beautiful puppies.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

They are so beautiful and they have really grown! I love the play gym you have for them!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! I want the white one with the red collar and the black one with the green collar and the...........................Sigh...wishful thinking:^(


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

They are so beautiful!!! I'm oo-ing and aww-ing over all these photos!!! So precious.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Look at those cute babies! Wow, love the playground set up! 5 weeks already and will always be adorable!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------

